
Ask HN: Do you have any example of good CV for a software engineer? - napolux
I recently changed job and I would like to refresh my CV style, while listing some knowledge I always forget to mention like CI&#x2F;CD tools, and so on.<p>Do you have any example of stunning CVs examples for software engineer roles to share?
======
edmundlaugasson
Here is a good example -
[https://www.mathieupassenaud.fr/resume/](https://www.mathieupassenaud.fr/resume/)

